# Matt's 2020 lawn Journal (Front Reno)



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

This is my 3rd year. 2 full years under the belt and this year is my first FULL year of 'lawn nut' status... I have 4 sections 2 of the sections are mostly sun and the others are mostly shade.

For the most part, my yard looks good... virtually weed free.. Lotta little clay mounds that make it unwalkable with bare feet This will be my next project, reno or not... My back and side are majorly bumpy as I plan on putting some top soil/compost in the low spots and throw some seed.

I have some random spots of Bermuda in the Front and side (Sun) and plan on applying the Pylex and Triclopyr to the areas.

reno plans: The Front ONLY... I have got a good yard, but two things that really bothers me to me as I walk or mow the yard... Seeing different kinds of grass and then reluctantly seeing different shades of Green... I guess every year, I could overseed.. Sooo here is my dilemma.

Pics will follow..


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

My lawn map


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

With my Reno starting 'Officially' today... I am applying Glyso this week and some very mild temps, help liven up the lawn and some rain... Helpful to level lawn and not die of Heat exhaustion... all good...

But I think the REAL strategy I think is I am planning on seeding on the non rain days... Yes... I would rather pay a little more in water and almost sure myself of no MONSOON... Am I guarantee of this not happening? Lets see...

the big area are officially gone the left side may be just an glyso and direct overseed...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just applied Glyphosate at 15 oz G and 3 oz of NIS. I used 6 gallon of water. I actually used 5 gallon on the reno part.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

So I applied the Glyphosate a week ago and have barely seen any turning.. I will spray more tomorrow Maybe use a touch more and less sq ft... We got 2" of rain Sat, and some rain today...

Is this normal?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

2nd app. It 'supposed' to rain the next few days. Hopefully I'm a day or three. Most will be browning more.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

1st cut. 1 3/4" 


2nd and 3rd cut 1 1/2" then 1 1/4".



Few more days of watering. A spot of glyso.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just an update. I did a few patches of tiling and found this... Never thought I would see this in the yard.



I then did a dethatch



After this was done, I sprayed the yard with water so the see would sit better on the yard,

I applied seed at or around 9-10 lbs per k after which I applied Hydretain.. Then added a small covering of Peat moss.. 10 bags per 2200 sq ft.. some areas were thicker.. maybe 8 bags

Watered a few times that day and then a few times today.. and one more tonight... The forecast is SUNNNNNNN with a upper 70's and low 80's after Friday... low to mid 80's next three days.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Day 5 and little baby grass


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great. Congrats on the baby grass. What kind of seed did you use?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Very cool... interested to see how the TTTF handles the winter..


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

7 days after seed.

Little baby grasslings


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

7 DAG. It's going ok. Still watering 3 times a day. See lots of grass seedlings. Lot of areas are full. Some less than filled in. I'll add some CX in 5-6 days. Temps have been a touch high. Low 80's. Although the next 4 days will be low 90's and after that. Upper 70's and rain.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

2 weeks post seeding and 10 days post germination... Seed is looking good, getting alot of Nutsedge and Crab... I did not put tenacity down, I am pulling the young CG and some of the Nutsedge.. What is the reasoning for adding Tenacity 4 weeks after Germination?

I can't wait to mow, but waiting for 3 weeks Post germination...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

The yard is filling in nicely.. But there are a few spots that have seedlings, but are small and sparse... I recently added .24 lb of N with GreenPunch.. Next week I will try to add .22 lbs of N with AMS...

Sunday 9/6 will be 21 DAG...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well I could not wait, I had to try the Reel Mower out and see what it would do.. I did 3 passes on the end, and it did ok.. I will make a two pass cut this weekend on the rest. I have never used a reel mower and don't how sharp it is and if the blades are close enough to cutting bar.. I will look at it later.. I am also looking at the Wizz spreader. Does anyone know the setting for AMS?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

18 DAG. First mow. I'm really liking this grass. Need to address the bare spots.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

looks really good . you probably need to calibrate, test the wiz. mark off 1k . add 1 lb AMS (.21N) . Distribute on low setting North-South, then East-West. Even coverage , make adjustments


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thxs. I have a spot I could do a 1k test on. I'm sure if I do it on the lowest setting. I'm golden.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Grass is growing up but not out. some areas where there is grass but not really thick like the rest of yard. then a few spots of no grass. I will rough up the bare spots and some of the thinner areas with my garden weasel and apply seed and apply some peat moss over the cooler temps and rain should play in my favor I was going to do this soon, but going to apply Tenacity so i guess ill do this in a week


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just mowed with my Scott's 20 Classic reel mower and leaf blew the yard. I pulled some weeds and the yard looks GREAT... 30 days since seed down.. a few days from 28 DAG..





With that said, there are areas of 'thinning'











Weeds... What is the use of adding Tenacity to established weeds. ie. Nutsedge and Crabgrass.. I would like to add some grass seed, but debating on adding Tenacity...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hand pull those weeds. The front strip looks like it could use some seeds.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I am pulling the weeds... The front strip? are you talkin about the 3 ft dirt strip? I just planted seed the other day.. I think on day 4 DAG


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes the 3ft. I dont know who the designer of suburbs was and why 3ft makes sense. Either none or 8ft in my opinion.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I have thought that too. I have had .4 in of rain in 40 days it is almost bittersweet My biggest fear was washout I can say that was not a problem 3x a day watering low 80's and a week of 90's


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

First rotary mow. 2.5". 
Been pulling weeds as I mow.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Just an update..... NO RAIN....


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

35 DAG. Added .25 AMS and RGS. Watered it in.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks good man! Color is really nice. The KBG in the cool blue mix should help with those thin spots once it gets moving.

Did you reseed that strip? I agree w @g-man saying 8ft would be better - that whole area is going to be competing with sidewalk & pavement heat in the summers.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thxs. I'm hoping. I do see a few spots that are a lil darker green. Maybe lighting. Maybe tree cover.

I wanted to level it more. Without adding soil. But it was so dry. Maybe add some top soul little by little.

I reseeded it. I had good grass there but I just zapped along with front.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Loving this grass..... 40 DAG... I reseeded a few spots and they are coming in nicely....


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

Looking really good!! In general the tears looks very thick and full


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thxs. It has really surprised me. In areas it's not as filled in. But it is still young. I've got a full month of fert. About 1 lb total. In the spring. Watch out.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm hoping this (yellow circles) brown spots. Are lacking of fullness. I'm thinking they are. I'm going to throw some fert down today after a mow to collect the leaves. May throw some extra in these areas. Thoughts?


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

I can't quite see what you're trying to show in the photo with the yellow circles. But, my seed cups are at about 28 DAG and are just now really starting to tiller heavily. I would think yours should be doing quite a bit of tillering by now at 40+ DAG, but there's still plenty of growing yet this year. Keep mowing and feeding and see if it fills in. If it doesn't, it just needs some more seed maybe in the spring or you can try to do some dormant seeding to see if that works.

The color is fantastic, BTW.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I think it's a more dirt. Less filled in.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

New question.

Why the yellow. Or sun I'm being a perfectionist.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

I think the common answers are that it needs N or it needs Fe or it needs both. You can either give it or the other to see if it gets better, or you can give it both.

If you have high pH, the Fe might not be very available in the soil, in which case a foliar application would be best but I don't know if you have that option available to you or not.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

This is my soil test, I am seeing some areas of my lawn a little thin and when I pull on the grass, the roots aren't deep... I was thinking I was ok on P... Now I may want to look at adding some P along with N... Or should I just apply some Starter fert going into the winter...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Pezking7p said:


> I think the common answers are that it needs N or it needs Fe or it needs both. You can either give it or the other to see if it gets better, or you can give it both.
> 
> If you have high pH, the Fe might not be very available in the soil, in which case a foliar application would be best but I don't know if you have that option available to you or not.


I was walking by my yard and wondered if I missed a spot while applying AMS? Next time I will go the opposite way...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

P looks towards the high side. All you need is nitrogen.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

g-man said:


> P looks towards the high side. All you need is nitrogen.


Wonder why my reply did not go through..

That was my understanding... Matt with Grass Factor answered my email question on his TurfsUpRadio show... I was kinda elated that he did...

He explained it very well...


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Matthew_73 said:


> Or should I just apply some Starter fert going into the winter...


If you do go with a starter fert, just be sure to look at the K content and find the lowest one available. Scotts has a 24-25-4 and Lesco has a 18-24-12, in which case go with the Scott's. Late season potassium can increase chances of snow mold, and the more potassium the greater the incidence. I have read that the threat is typically worse in areas that have continual snow cover for 30+ days, which we (seeing that you are basically parallel with me in Indy) rarely have happen.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

A few pics after a cut.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

One year difference. 
New year. New lawn.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Mowed to 1 3/4. Put .60 lb AMS.

Ready to hibernate.

#datgreentho


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

3 months of Cool Blue and it's still GREEN... Heading into winter


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Beginning of the season 

End of the season


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Can you spot my yard?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice! :mrgreen: Do you have a TLF recruit across the street and to the left?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Nice! :mrgreen: Do you have a TLF recruit across the street and to the left?


haha I do get love from the neighbors.... A few have asked me to do there's


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Matthew_73 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! :mrgreen: Do you have a TLF recruit across the street and to the left?
> ...


 :thumbup: 
I forgot to mention that I dig your mower decal.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Matthew_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris LI said:
> ...


Thxs


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Quick Question going into 2021 Spring... I have the GCI Cool Blue... Pete always preaches LET IT GET TALL... My question... Will there be a major difference if I cut it at 2.7-3"? A little taller in the Summer? and 2.75 in the Spring and Fall?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Applied ,48 pound per K of the remaining AMS.. Just did a .55 oz per oz of Prodiamine...

Lawn is looking good Still a lot of Green





This area is the next area of RENO work...



Some areas of concern and some areas of constant spoon feeding of N



This is my next area of concern is the back yard/Side Yard FULL of trees..


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

before and after the rain


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Looks great. Thanks for posting along the way. I too, dig your mower decal!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Liquidstone said:


> Looks great. Thanks for posting along the way. I too, dig your mower decal!


Thanks ...I just need to work on the back yard,,, and I like the decal as well....


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

The back yard is starting to fill in nicely The Henbit is not growing but not disappearing. So in a few weeks, I may do a more spot spray with my new T-Zone...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well it has been 3 weeks since my last app of Crossbow... The weeds are finally disappearing and the lawn is looking decent... Not great... I do miss the two cultivar of grasses... There are probably 5-7 different types of grasses in the back and side... So I know it won't be a new lawn... Just keep mowing and pushing Fert, and I will have a full back and side again...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks, great! I was thinking about you HOC question and agree with the 2.75" spring/fall and 3" for summer. If you wanted to go one notch lower during each period, you could do it, with the option of going up to 3" for the 2-3 hottest weeks of the summer. Keeping a sharp blade (hand file touch up, every other mow) and water are really important at the lower HOC.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Looks, great! I was thinking about you HOC question and agree with the 2.75" spring/fall and 3" for summer. If you wanted to go one notch lower during each period, you could do it, with the option of going up to 3" for the 2-3 hottest weeks of the summer. Keeping a sharp blade (hand file touch up, every other mow) and water are really important at the lower HOC.


Thanks

Well, I am at an impass... I mowed last night and as I started, the mower (Toro Recycler) was getting bogged down and I raised the deck one whole notch... I am thinking with the thick turf, higher may be my best option.. Atleast for the first FULL year on the new reno...

The back is thick in the parts it isn't under 30 trees... The weeds are disappearing and that is helping ....

Its a journey


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Matthew_73 said:


>


Wow... I just can't mow straight.....


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

The back yard is coming along. I like it when I cut all the same direction.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well it went from Hi to Low..... Having a great summer and boom this happens... My back yard checks out and really thin... and my front is developing Brown Patch.. I applied Prop June 15 and 16 days later... this...



> We have had hi temps and 6-7" of rain.. I am noticing spots in the yard.. I have never dealt with lawn disease.. I did an app of Prop 3 weeks ago and raked up some of the area... it was mostly half standing up in the less than green areas... then i mowed the area and bagged it... and then applied another app of Prop in a few weeks I am thinking of Dieseasex...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a leaf blade... I have noticed some other yards with similar, i am wondering if mine is accelerated because I added liquid fert a few weeks ago....


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I put on order some Cleary's 3336F to help rotate the resistance level. I applied Prop again and it is not spreading and cant tell if it is better.. I have a hard time with Brown's in my color world...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

I got my Cleary's in today.. I am hesitant of spraying with nonstop rain and humidity which will most likely never dry the fungicide on the leaf... Any thoughts?


----------



## Global Threat (May 16, 2019)

Just wanted to say thanks for posting your reno. Enjoyed it!!


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thxs. I really got lucky. And I love hearing from my neighbors.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

At the end of the first year... Mostly easy maintenance. but did have some signs of Brown patch after a heavy rain on a nice steamy day/week...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Also ran into a little issue the last week... three decent patches that are in question... Fungus? I looked for grubs... nothing on surface and I could not pull up grass very easily...


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well I finally got a good day in the yard... raked the majority of the leaves and mulched the rest... the grass is STILL green, that WinterGreen look... Not too shabby... first FULL year in the front.







The pile of Leaves..


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Gotta few mows in. Mainly the front and sunny side. I did finally get a full mow in. This would be my earliest mow on the full yard. Mainly I've been dealing with low sun and poor grass growth. The grass isn't great. But it's grass. I'll take that. A full app of AMS was applied 4-5 weeks ago. Im going to hit the back and side hard this spring. Here are the pics.

Front



Shady side



Sunny Side



Front


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Oh. And that tight edging.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

Well. I did a few small renovations this fall. Back side. Removed fine fescue or bentgrass. It always was laying over. And added top soil to the back to level off some. The back side was leveled and seeded and Tenacity applied.. All was rolled after seeding.. 4 days later, 2.5 inches of rain... I was worried, but a few days later, up came the grass..

The Back Side































The Back


----------

